# Performance Samples - free legato violin



## Lotias (May 24, 2017)

http://performancesamples.com/soloviolinlegato/
What's everyone thoughts on this? This is the demo that was posted a while ago of the river piano (which is not free), also featuring this freebie.


----------



## Guffy (May 24, 2017)

Jasper never disappoints. 

I'm no violinist, so don't take my word for it, but..
I think the tone is really good and it handles fast passages exceptionally well.
I also feel like there's less awkward transitions than many other violin libraries out there.

If we can expect a complete library of this any time soon, i'm really excited


----------



## desert (May 24, 2017)

Cheers, Jasper!


----------



## NYC Composer (May 25, 2017)

Never mind.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 25, 2017)

Downloading now. Thank you Jasper.


----------



## Nils Neumann (May 25, 2017)

Wow, it sounds amazing. Very playable. Thanks Jasper!


----------



## Rob (May 25, 2017)

thank you Jasper!


----------



## ctsai89 (May 25, 2017)

I just tried it out. The legato lags about as much as hollywood strings do (acceptable and juicy, unlike CSS's awfully uncontrollable lag) 

The legato has minimal/no volume spikes/swells during the sustain following a legato transition. (this happens a lot with LASS/SCS and I hate that part about them)

E5, F5, F#5, G5 up till B5 don't sound bright like bohemian does.

Only thing is I can't tell how many dynamic layers there is but I suspect there may be 2 if not, just 1. But this isn't a brass library where as different dynamic levels has completely different tones from each other. 

as a free product this is a huge steal imho.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 25, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> CSS's awfully uncontrollable lag


----------



## Syneast (May 25, 2017)

Thanks again Jasper! Very convincing transitions. I can't stop playing Shindler's List with it.


----------



## AllanH (May 25, 2017)

Thanks @Jasper. Wonderful instrument.


----------



## MrCambiata (May 25, 2017)

Just downloaded, I like the tone. Thank you!


----------



## Nils Neumann (May 25, 2017)

Syneast said:


> Thanks again Jasper! Very convincing transitions. I can't stop playing Shindler's List with it.



Thank you for the idea:D
here is a quick mockup, sounds terrific for a freebie:O


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (May 25, 2017)

Thank you Jasper!


----------



## sostenuto (May 25, 2017)

Very pleased !! Many THX ...


----------



## devonmyles (May 25, 2017)

Lovely Jubbly. Sounds nice.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## P.N. (May 25, 2017)

Thanks, Jasper. Really nice of him to share this.

That being said, though... after been playing around with the latest Bohemian update for a few months...
I know, not a fair comparison because Jasper's violin honestly sounds alright comparing to a lot of the other solo violins out there.


----------



## NoamL (May 25, 2017)

Nobody's talking about the piano? An instant buy for me.


----------



## Ruffian Price (May 25, 2017)

AGE's ensemble pianos have some articulations with similar textures (tremolo pad, glissandos) and I haven't really used them anywhere, so I'm still on the fence. The demos do sound sweet.


----------



## tharos (May 25, 2017)

Really love this solo violin. Great freebie.
Thank you Jasper!
Here's another quick test:


----------



## Justus (May 25, 2017)

Thanks, Jasper!! Great instrument!!


----------



## JPQ (May 25, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> Thank you for the idea:D
> here is a quick mockup, sounds terrific for a freebie:O



This song is one reason why liked movie music i dream compose similar (i mean similar to movie music i mean story telling when i say similar maybe even real movie/game someday if i learn tell other people stories as well) than this.


----------



## JPQ (May 25, 2017)

Very likely i going use this...


----------



## LamaRose (May 27, 2017)

Very pleasant surprise... indeed, thank you, Jasper! Great tone and the legato transitions sound excellent. Love to see you flesh this out into a full library. Double-ditto for the cello!


----------



## Quasar (May 28, 2017)

Wow. Limited in scope (as one would only expect from a freebie) but it's extremely playable and the tone is nothing less than beautiful. I find it meshes quite nicely with the Tina Guo Legato Cello.

I will surely be paying close attention to full, for-sale libraries from Performance Samples. Oceania is already on my wish list (will there be an equivalent on the p-ppp side?), and I look forward to future developments. Thanks!


----------



## constaneum (May 28, 2017)

The tone actually sounds quite good. Wonder whether this gem will ever be released as full library. I've even tried it as a first chair for violin ensemble layering and it sounds gorgeous !


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (May 28, 2017)

Thank you Jasper,

Really hope you release this as a full library. Your legato scripting is terrific!


----------



## Leandro_Silva (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you very much.
Nice one!


----------



## NoamL (Jun 3, 2017)

I just used the River Piano in a subtle context in an emotional cue and it worked very nicely  Once again Jasper's libraries pay off. I'm using his Angry Brass as like 90% of the mockup brass on my current work. It just gets the job done.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 3, 2017)

NoamL said:


> I just used the River Piano in a subtle context in an emotional cue and it worked very nicely  Once again Jasper's libraries pay off. I'm using his Angry Brass as like 90% of the mockup brass on my current work. It just gets the job done.



THX !! Adding River Piano NOW ! Please help as cannot find Angry Brass on the site ??


----------



## NoamL (Jun 3, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> THX !! Adding River Piano NOW ! Please help as cannot find Angry Brass on the site ??



http://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-brass-str-samples.58522/


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 3, 2017)

NoamL said:


> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-brass-str-samples.58522/


 So cool, thoughtful !! THX much


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 3, 2017)

Here is a quick dark and emotional try-out with the solo violin in context of a large string section.
http://picosong.com/7fpU/
I've lowered frequencies around 2500 - 3800 and used some reverb. And some stereo image modeling. Made it sound a bit narrower and due to reverb lusher at the same time.
The strings are the Arco patch from Orchestral Essentials - heavily processed!


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 3, 2017)

DarkestShadow said:


> Here is a quick dark and emotional try-out with the solo violin in context of a large string section.
> http://picosong.com/7fpU/
> I've lowered frequencies around 2500 - 3800 and used some reverb.



the kind of music I like!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 3, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> the kind of music I like!


Thanks!


----------



## kavinsky (Jun 9, 2017)

absolutely beautiful
hoping to see more commercial legato strings offerings from Jasper, super talented guy for sure, the taste is definitely there.


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 10, 2017)

DarkestShadow said:


> Here is a quick dark and emotional try-out with the solo violin in context of a large string section.
> http://picosong.com/7fpU/
> I've lowered frequencies around 2500 - 3800 and used some reverb. And some stereo image modeling. Made it sound a bit narrower and due to reverb lusher at the same time.
> The strings are the Arco patch from Orchestral Essentials - heavily processed!



sounds really great man

so amazing that a simple free patch can be this good


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 30, 2017)

Another (rough) try-out. I tried to make a little ensemble by tuning one patch up + 2, another down - 2 and leave a third at normal pitch and then play them individually. The orchestral strings are from Project Sam Orchestral Essentials.
http://picosong.com/W5nE/


----------



## jamieboo (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello folks
I'm new to Kontakt Intruments. How do I get this working in Kontakt?
My other libraries (Olympus, LASS) are somehow automatically there.
How do I get this rather lovely sounding freebie up and running?
Thanks

*Edit* Think I've figured it out!
As you were!


----------

